

Marksy - easily translate between markup languages on the fly, in your browser - hieronymusN
http://marksy.arc90.com/

======
hieronymusN
Marksy is both an online service (<http://marksy.arc90.com>) and a Chrome
Extension
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/marksy/glncdocnokp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/marksy/glncdocnokppgopgpblpeohhhcjggbnl))
which lets you quickly convert between different markup languages.

The full writeup is here: <http://lab.arc90.com/2013/02/20/marksy/>

